# PSA: Things Made in America.



## MASSDRIVER (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks to my buddy ADAGUY whose accusatory tone implied I was a tightwad and bought cheap Chicom crapola, as a benifit to all members I thought it my benevolent duty to start this thread, things we know are made in 'Merica, or as close as we can get.

So here are a few to start:

Utilikilts.

Thorougood boots.

Stanley tapes.

Brent.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi-Point, Ruger, Kel-Tec, Kimber, Smith & Wesson, Colt, Henry Rifles, Daniel Defense, Leupold are some of my favorite USA made products

http://americansworking.com/


----------



## fatboy (Aug 6, 2015)

Harley-Davidson


----------



## north star (Aug 6, 2015)

*$ ~ $ ~ $*



C`mon Brentster, ...you're not going to get all sensitive on us now are you ?

You're already wearing a skirt,  ...eeeeeeeeerrrrrr, a kilt........Yeah, that's it,

...a kilt...........Next, you'll want a box of tissues & a group hug or something.

Man up "Cupcake" and don't let that ***ADAGUY***  intimidate you !..........You

DO remember one of the unspoken guidelines on this Forum don'tcha,

...we like to abuse our own !   :lol:

FWIW, shouldn't this thread be in the Whine & Cheese section ?    



*@ ~ @ ~ @*


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Aug 6, 2015)

north star said:
			
		

> *$ ~ $ ~ $*
> 
> C`mon Brentster, ...you're not going to get all sensitive on us now are you ?
> 
> ...


DAYAAAM! A full frontal assault on my undeniable (and obviously intimidating) superior manhood.

Now North Star, (spelled by you, incorrectly I might add, in the lower case) we are part of an advanced society here. As adults and MEN, it is incumbent on us to assist those that are weak and intellectually stunted. I won't mention namesADAGuyas it would just be a hell of a long list on this forum. We don't have time for that.

You have to get with the program man.

See, I called you a man, yet another magnanimous gesture on my part to help an fellow along when he's lacking.   .

Brent


----------



## georgia plans exam (Aug 6, 2015)

Leatherman tools.     GPE


----------



## cda (Aug 6, 2015)

Made in America

http://www.gingercottages.com/content/ginger_cottages/2015_cracker_barrel.asp


----------



## David Henderson (Aug 6, 2015)

Brent off thread but is the fire close to you?


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Aug 6, 2015)

David Henderson said:
			
		

> Brent off thread but is the fire close to you?


20 minutes westbound up the valley. We're in no danger.

The wife unit is a little upset as she is an avid endurance horse rider and hiker and has thousands of foot and horse miles up there. It pretty much took out the trails and some cool landmarks, plus a lot of hunting grounds for me. The good thing is deer season should be not bad as they will be roaming looking for food and water.

She's worried about BLM closing things up like they did in Putah Creek following the recent Wragg fire.

In the meantime, we enjoy the orange sunsets, red Moon at night, and high particulate count, just like the heady days of rice stubble burns.

Brent.


----------



## ICE (Aug 6, 2015)

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> The good thing is deer season should be not bad as they will be roaming looking for food and water.


I don't know, but I've been told that deer like to roll around in the ash.


----------



## steveray (Aug 7, 2015)

Last I checked Sherwin Williams paint and Estwings were still made here....And some of Red Wings boots....


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 7, 2015)

Occidental Leather Klein Tools, Malco Products Inc 

*STIHL chainsaws* 

Montana Brand Tools made in Ronan Montana


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm reminded of this thread while I was shopping for some new "Ballroom" jeans and "Plumbers Butt Fixed" shirts online at DULUTH Trading Co.

My favorite knives for outside of work are William Henry.


----------



## fatboy (Aug 10, 2015)

Magpul........used to be on the Front Range in CO, but since our Denver/Boulder folks passed a law banning magazines in excess of 15, they pulled their whole operation out of the state.

"On 2 January 2014, Magpul announced that it was moving its production, distribution and shipping operations to Cheyenne, Wyoming and its head office to an undetermined location in Texas."


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Aug 17, 2015)

Colorado's loss.

Another GREAT ar-15 company is BCM, Bravo Company. I highly recommend them.

Also, if you are like me and like knives in general, and combat or fighting folders in particular, The Emerson Knife Company is awesome, and their philosophy of product is outstanding. I have carried a SOFCK everyday for the past 6 years or so, and a recurve bladed commander for about 2 years now.

Brent.


----------



## north star (Aug 17, 2015)

*& - & - &*





> "Also, if you are like me and like knives in general, and combat or  fighting folders in particular, The Emerson Knife Company is awesome,  and their philosophy of product is outstanding. I have carried a SOFCK  everyday for the past 6 years or so, and a recurve bladed commander for  about 2 years now."


Well that's just great Brentster !.........Now we have a skirt wearing, combat knife& hammer wielding, and Lord only knows what else, Left Coast extremist on here.

All we need now is some liquor, weed & "women gone wild" to add to this mix,

and we'll have a full blown revolution just ready to roll out.    :lol:

"1 Adam 12,  ...1 Adam 12,  be advised that there is possible "home grown

terrorist" up around Esparto, masquerading as a construction Carpenter \

Framer, ...frolicking around in a skirt, and armed with a combat knife &

hammer."........Be on the lookout for a bearded, long haired dude with ugly

legs and plenty of attitude.





*& - & - &*


----------



## cda (Aug 17, 2015)

north star said:
			
		

> *& - & - &*Well that's just great Brentster !.........Now we have a skirt wearing, combat knife
> 
> & hammer wielding, and Lord only knows what else, Left Coast extremist on here.
> 
> ...


Hay, it is a protected class


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Aug 17, 2015)

First off, yes; I'm a minority in some places.    but you have to remember that in the song "A Country Boy Can Survive" Northern California comes BEFORE South Alabam'. So there's a clue.

Second, I'm no threat to anyone unless they invade my personal space. It's up to you to guess what that may be.  

But I'll take the booze. Never smoked weed even once, although I probably should. And my wife unit is top grade and I would be flirting with the Reaper should I be caught within eyesight of any girl going wild. That don't mean I'll ruin the party for CDA however.

Brent.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 27, 2015)

I think I'll just put on some "Stealy Dan" or "Boston" and polish my M-16 (made here), while you all figure out Brewster's intentions?

I think he's a Right-Swinger!

pc1


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Oct 16, 2015)

PSA: Things Made in America.







Brent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ICE (Oct 16, 2015)

There I fixed it for you.

View attachment 1236


View attachment 1236


/monthly_2015_10/c1d1a399793ad99d9e320d70b961b803.jpg.31f67f485a235f6d497b4bb24506fe6d.jpg


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Oct 16, 2015)

In the interests of being sensitive to PCInspector's non permissive work environment, and his "girlfriend" he's stalking in the HR department, I was trying to make it less offensive to prying eyes. As for his coworkers wondering why he's doing a handstand in front of his desktop confuser, well, I can't solve everything.

Brent.


----------



## ICE (Oct 16, 2015)

Ya there's more than a few out there that will think that this is too bawdy.  That's why I made it a small version..... that and I didn't want to load it up at my Flicker account...on account of that it says ....well what it says.


----------

